# Does anyone know how to change rulers in Freehand MX?



## katemonster323 (Jun 9, 2008)

I am stuck in point size and everything would be so much easier if I could figure out how to change the rulers to inches but I cant figure out how. If anyone has any idea, please tell me!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

The help menu has no help? Other than that, I sujest going to the wed design forum and asking, as I'm sure it's platform independant on how to do it.


----------



## Catera (Jun 13, 2008)

You should be able to hold down CTRL and click on the ruler. Have you tried that yet?


----------



## techteacher1 (Sep 22, 2008)

Make sure Status is checked under Window --> Toolbars. You should see a status bar on lower screen. You should see a Drop-Box displaying your current status (points, picas, etc.). Click the little black arrow and you can select inches.

TC


----------

